# Wo gibt es im Großraum Mainz schöne Trails?



## `Smubob´ (13. August 2008)

Hi Folks! 

Ich werde (wenn alles klappt) ab Oktober in Mainz studieren und will dorthin zumindest mein Hardtail mitnehmen, um nach Möglichkeit ab und zu ne Runde zu drehen. Ich fahre am liebsten Singletrails, gerne auch mit technischem Anspruch! Ich komme aus dem Trailparadies Pfälzer Wald, bin also etwas verwöhnt  Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand Tips geben, wo ich schöne Strecken finde. Am besten wären Sachen, die von Mainz mit der Bahn erreichbar sind, da ich dort kein Auto haben werde. Als Kartenmaterial werde ich mir am besten die guten alten TK25 holen, nur welche ist/sind da sinnvoll?
Wenn ich mal vorort bin, kann man sich gerne auch mal zu einer gemeinsamen Tour verabreden, aber dazu muss ich erstmal sehen, wie alles läuft, wenn es so weit ist. Momentan habe ich vor, am Wochenende immer nachhause zu fahren, wie das klappt ist noch ungewiss.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein paar Leute melden!


----------



## Kaltumformer (13. August 2008)

Dein Semesterticket wird dann ja sicher auch RNN sein. Also Bingen + Kreuznach alles machbar. Vom Binger Wald bekommst du bei nahezu jeder Touristinfo eine 1:25000er Karte für 6,80 EUR. (Karte mit Rheinburgenwanderweg etc.). sind 3 KArten bis rauf nach Koblenz. Auch interessant die andere Rheinseite (Rheinsteig). Ist zum Teil auf vorgenannter Karte mit drauf. Gibt aber auch extra Karten.

Ob es direkt um Mainz was brauchbares hat kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. August 2008)

Ja, das Ticket gilt für RNV und RNN, meins dann wohl auch für den VRN - ich muss ja auch irgendwie heim kommen  Die Karten bekomme ich ggf. auch hier, ich muss nur wissen welche  Ich denke mal, je näher das Ganze an Mainz ist, desto öfter habe ich die Chance, mal abends noch ne Runde zu fahren, daher habe ich die Frage mal so gestellt. Ist ja auch noch ne Weile bis dahin. Aber wenn es sich einrichten lässt, komme ich vorher schonmal mit dem Bike hoch, die Gegend testen


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. August 2008)

Also die Karte vom Binger Wald hat natürlich auch eine ISBN 978-389637-365-6 "Oberes Mittelrheintal - Topographische Freizeitkarte M 1:25000 Rüdesheim am Rhein, Bingen am Rhein." Vom Bingerbrücker Bahnhof kann man ziemlich direkt durchstarten.

Ansonsten würde ich auch mal nach den Gruppen Ausschau halten die hier und da unterwegs sind.


----------



## axel123 (14. August 2008)

getreu dem hessischen motto: "das schöne an mainz ist der blick auf wiesbaden" würde ich einfach mal flink über den rhein radln. der taunus bietet dir ausreichend möglichkeiten dich auszutoben, ganz ohne in den zug zu steigen.
für die schnelle runde zwischendurch kann man sich ja mal schnell im gonsenheimer wald verirren...


----------



## esel_des_drates (16. August 2008)

Ich muss meinen Vorredner nur in einer Sache korrigieren: Der Spruch mit dem Blick,geht genau andersrum

Sonst findest du leider direkt in Mainz erstmal keine trails. 
Für eine abendliche 1-stündige Ausfahrt reicht der Gonsenheimer Wald, ist allerdings fast eben, ausser ein paar Hügeln, aber trail Abfahrten wirst du da lange suchen müssen, aber zumindest im Wald fahren kann ach was taugen. Wird evntl schnell langweilig

Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, nehme ich in der Tat auch die 15 - 20km hin (und hinterher wieder zurück) Beton-stinkende-Anfahrt in Kauf und steh im Taunus mit Platte, Hohe Wurzel, Hallgarter-Zange etc. Da findest du ne ganze Reihe feiner Abfahrten, auch technisch anspruchsvoll.

Wenn ich noch mehr Zeit habe fahr ich auch mal mit dem Auto (kommst du aber auch mit dem Semesterticket und S-Bahn hin) auf den Feldberg. Da gefällts ri am besten, weil man da auch mal länger am Stück nur Uphill hat und im Gegenzug halt lange runter.

Im Hunsrück bin ich selten gewesen.

Früher war ich oft ach in den Weinbergen bei Ingelheim/Großwinternheim/Schwabenheim biken, recht steil und knackig, aber nicht so lang.

Vielleicht hilft das weiter....


----------



## Romarius (20. August 2008)

die schnelle Strecke direktvon der Innenstadt hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden. Bisland war ich mal in BK, Boppard, Rheinsteig und Gonsenheimer Wald.
BK war ganz nett, Boppard gibts eben den Lift mit DH-Strecke, und ein paar andere Strecken (die aber "verboten" sind), den Rheinsteig kannst mal fahren (gut ausgeschildert,ein und ausstieg jederzeit möglich. Überfahrt mit Fähre kostet etwa 1,80 einfach), gibts paar nette Stellen, am WE aber tabu da viel Verkehr.
Gonsenheimer Wald hab ich bislang 1 Sprung gefunden. ansonsten gibts da wenig berauschendes.

Übrigens gilt das Semsterticket nurnoch bis Ende des Jahres auf der Strecke über Boppard bis nach Koblenz. Ob danach wieder, muss sich noch zeigen. Auf der anderen Rheinseite gilts bis Kaub.

Übrigens werden die blöden Semstertickets jedes Semster teurer... Vor 4 Jahren hab ich noch 90 fürs VRN und 100 fürs Studiticket gezahlt, jetzt sinds 180 und 200. Studiengebühren mal anders benannt...
Gut dass Studentenlohn und Bafög gleichbleibend sind :-(((

mein Freerider mit 170mm ist hier definitiv zu viel des Guten. (Ausnahme: Boppard)


----------



## biologist (21. August 2008)

@Romarius: Ich kriege kein Bafög und kein Geld von "daheim" - arbeite halt neben dem Studium. Und jetzt erzähl nix von "Ich hab den ganzen Tag Uni", denn ich hocke den ganzen Tag im Labor und krieg dafür keinen Cent. So what!? Zugticket sonst kaufen (von der Krankenversicherung mal ganz abgesehen) ist teurer. 
Meckern auf hohem Niveau...


----------



## Der Biber (25. August 2008)

Hi Smubob,
wenn du mal ein bischen gescheit MTB fahren willst solltest du mal nach Bingen kommen. Hier im Bingerwald gibts auch en paar freeridetaugliche Trails ( Kreuzbachklamm, Steckenschläferklamm, Eselspfand und co. )
Und mit em Zug biste von Mainz aus in 36 min. hier.
In ein paar Wochen hätte ich dann bestimmt auch mal en Tag zeit, dann zeig ich dir mal so en paar Trailschmankerl
Sia
Bis dann mal
lg 
Simon


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. August 2008)

Kaum ist man mal ne Woche in Portes, kommen die Antworten en masse...  Erstmal was Erfreuliches: ich habe die Zusage von der Uni Mainz!  Also ich bin dann tatsächlich ab Oktober da. Momentan bin ich erstmal auf der Suche nach einer Wohnung bzw. einem Zimmer im Wohnheim.




esel_des_drates schrieb:


> Sonst findest du leider direkt in Mainz erstmal keine trails.
> Für eine abendliche 1-stündige Ausfahrt reicht der Gonsenheimer Wald, ist allerdings fast eben, ausser ein paar Hügeln, aber trail Abfahrten wirst du da lange suchen müssen, aber zumindest im Wald fahren kann ach was taugen. Wird evntl schnell langweilig
> 
> Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, nehme ich in der Tat auch die 15 - 20km hin (und hinterher wieder zurück) Beton-stinkende-Anfahrt in Kauf und steh im Taunus mit Platte, Hohe Wurzel, Hallgarter-Zange etc. Da findest du ne ganze Reihe feiner Abfahrten, auch technisch anspruchsvoll.
> ...


Dass ich IN Mainz keine Trails finde, war mir klar  daher auch "Großraum" 
Der Gonsenheimer Wald wäre in direkter Nähe von 2 Wohnheimen, die für mich in Frage kommen, das wäre ja schonmal was, wobei flach nicht sehr gut klingt.
30-40km nur für die Anfahrt finde ich etwas viel, auf der Strecke habe ich normal im Wald normal schon über 1000Hm gefressen  Da werde ich dann eher auf die Bahn-Biathlon-Variante zurückgreifen. Aber technisch ist sehr gut!
Der Feldberg klingt interessant, aber da hätte ich ~1,5h Anfahrt für eine Strecke, in der Zeit wäre ich auch fast zuhause... Aber vielleicht probiere ich das trotzdem irgendwann mal aus.




Romarius schrieb:


> die schnelle Strecke direktvon der Innenstadt hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden. Bisland war ich mal in BK, Boppard, Rheinsteig und Gonsenheimer Wald.
> BK war ganz nett, Boppard gibts eben den Lift mit DH-Strecke, und ein paar andere Strecken (die aber "verboten" sind), den Rheinsteig kannst mal fahren (gut ausgeschildert,ein und ausstieg jederzeit möglich. Überfahrt mit Fähre kostet etwa 1,80 einfach), gibts paar nette Stellen, am WE aber tabu da viel Verkehr.
> Gonsenheimer Wald hab ich bislang 1 Sprung gefunden. ansonsten gibts da wenig berauschendes.


Kreuznach und Boppard sind mir eigentlich schon wieder etwas zu weit weg. Boppard werde ich mir aber wegen dem Bikepark mal ankucken.
Wegen der Gültigkeit des Tickets werd ich mich mal umhören. Dass die Bahn vollkommen den Ar*** offen hat weiß ich und die steigenden Ticketpreie sind mir bekannt.
Den Freerider will ich wie geschrieben eigentlich auch zuhause lassen und nur das Hardtail mitnehmen. Aber ob das bis dahin fertig ist, ist fraglich. Erstmal sehen, wieviel Kohle ich demnächst noch für Kaution etc. brauche...




Der Biber schrieb:


> wenn du mal ein bischen gescheit MTB fahren willst solltest du mal nach Bingen kommen. Hier im Bingerwald gibts auch en paar freeridetaugliche Trails ( Kreuzbachklamm, Steckenschläferklamm, Eselspfand und co. )
> Und mit em Zug biste von Mainz aus in 36 min. hier.
> In ein paar Wochen hätte ich dann bestimmt auch mal en Tag zeit, dann zeig ich dir mal so en paar Trailschmankerl


Das klingt nicht schlecht! Die Entfernung ist auch gerade noch ok, ich denke einen längeren Transfer würde ich nicht in Kauf nehmen wollen. Vielleicht komme ich wie geschrieben mal einen Tag mit dem Bike hoch, kann mich dann ja melden.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (26. August 2008)

Ich fahre fast jeden Montag meine Binger Wald Tour von Budenheim aus: wenn Interresse besteht, melde dich einfach per PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisK (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Smubob
Vielleicht doch noch einmal ein klein wenig Werbung für Bad Kreuznach:
So weit ist es eigentlich nicht weg (25' mit der Bahn). Hier gibts eine Vielzahl von schönen Strecken mit hohem Singletrailanteil. 
Bei Interesse melde Dich, ich wohne da und bin regelmäßig unterwegs.
Gruß
Christian


----------

